# Chills and body aches when milk comes in?



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

I kind of remember feeling this way about day 3 after DS2 was born, but I attributed it to a DTaP booster I got in the hospital with him. DD was born Tuesday morning, and my milk is coming in today, and I feel all over achy and tender and chilled. My temp is 99.5 (and I am usually right at 98.6) so just a slight fever and no swollen glands (just swollen boobs) and no headache. It was a very easy, quick, uncomplicated home birth. I'm just wondering if this warrants a call to my midwife, or if it can wait until Saturdays followup visit.


----------



## babygirlsmama (Dec 3, 2009)

I have no idea, but now that I read your thread, I experienced the same thing. I also had a quick, wonderful and totally uncomplicated homebirth. My first.

I, too, was chilly and achey in the 3rd day or so. I am not sure if it had anything to do with milk, but I attributed it to my hormones adjusting, and the pregnancy weight falling off so quickly. I was suddenly chilly again like I had been in the beginning of pregnancy. Maybe it's normal?


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

I had chills and body aches on about day 5 (so I think 2 days after my milk came in). At first I figured it was some kind of hormonal thing, but it turned out to be mastitis. I would keep an eye on it, and make sure to call the midwife if you develop any lumps or red streaks.


----------

